# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Lugums visiem foruma dalibniekiem!

## Girts

Cienijamie foruma dalibnieki visi draudzigi palugsim foruma moderatoram /administratoram liegt Raimondam 1 postet tos stulbos linku postus .Tas jau ilgaku laiku ir kaitinoshi cilveks neko no ta visa nejedz bet copy /paste links ieksha.nu ja nevari neko sakarigu iepostet ko var fludot ar debiliem linkiem.Citos forumos par to ir bans jau pec tresha bridinajuma,R1 par nav nevienu sanemis.

----------


## Texx

Man netraucē. Bet, ja sākam izteikt lūgumus, tad te ir viena otra persona, kurai arī vajadzētu šo to palūgt. Man personīgi nepatīk tā rupjā leksika un personīgi apvainojumi.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas ir tas, no kā es neko nejēdzu?
Šis bija mēģinājums novērst kārtējo brīvās enerģijas topiku, zinot autora aizraušanos ar VLF radio.




> http://www.infiltec.com/SID-GRB@home/
> 
> speciāli autoram offtops


 viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4352&p=47318#p47318

----------


## ansius

šis forums normāls kļūs tikai tad kad būs vairāk par vienu adminu / moderātoru. Visi tak zinu kurus vajadzētu ievēlēt, un tad arī vairs nebūs uz viena cilvēka pleciem tas viss. taču ņemot vērā ka forums ir zem elfas, tas ir naivi cerēt ka šiet tiešām adimistrēs kādi citi par elfas darbiniekiem... Es pats neuzprasos uz adminu vietu (pietiek man ar 3 draugiem.lv elektronikas forumiem)... taču vajag vairāk kā vienu admini toč.

----------


## next

Nu a kas tur liels ka dazham gadaas vairaak bleenjas uzrakstiit?
Vismaz ir par ko pasmieties.
Nee nu es jau pusi no teemaam vispaar nelasu, varbuut kautkas briesmiigs garaam aiziet...

----------


## M_J

Lai tak raksta. Man personīgi netraucē. Nav jau tas forums tik apjomīgs, un dalībnieku tik daudz. Apmēram jau ir skaidrs, ko no katra var gaidīt un kurus postus var vienkārši nelasīt.

----------


## defs

Man ar  Raimonds netraucē, neviens netraucē. Ir redzēti forumi,kur kāds teikums ir offtopic,tūlit admin dzēš ārā.Nu tas būtu par traku,cilvēki vien jau esam...

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja. Un ko, ja konkrēto jautājumu apspriežot sanāk novirzīties no tēmas teorijā, tad ko - cenzē?

----------


## Girts

Ta lai tik druka mulkibas

----------


## Vikings

Es atkal piekrītu Ģirtam. Nepārtrauktie uzspēlēti pamācošie posti bez īpaša pamācoša seguma šķiet bezjēdzīgi. Tā pat kā netulkoti izrāvumi no kādas ārzemju lapas un kaudzēm linku kuros reizēm nemaz nevar atrast kopīgu domu ar diskusiju.



> rupjā leksika un personīgi apvainojumi.


 HZ, man gan konkrētā cilvēka attieksme pret klaji muļķīgiem argumentiem neliekas nopeļama.



> šis forums normāls kļūs tikai tad kad būs vairāk par vienu adminu / moderātoru.


 Nu jā, šitas gan ir tiesa, moderatorus vajag no aktīvajiem foruma dalībniekiem.

----------


## serioussam909

Tā kā šim forumam ir " ignore" funkcija, tad mani Raimonds1 spams netraucē...

----------


## Raimonds1

Šis topiks un bilde , piemēram, ir ignorēta 670 reizes
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3890&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15



> Pāris bildītes
> taisngriezis ar 4 diodēm un nedalītu tinumu
> taisngriezis ar 2 diodēm un dalītu tinumu
> divpolāra taisngrieža ekvivalentās shēmas.

----------


## Vinchi

Raimond nu beidz savas muļķības atkal runāt. Labāk sarunājam ka nevajag no tavas puses nekādus kopētus linkus un infu kuru postē  ctl c ctl v veidā. Bet gan no savas personīgās pieredzes.

----------


## zanis

Man jāatvainojās, bet man ir ko teikt!!!!Es atradu šo forumu ar viena cilvēka ieteikumu,nopriecājos redzi latviešiem arī beidzot ir forums.Šausmas,jau piereģistrēties knapi piereģistrējos,jāsauc kas prot angliski.Vai tiešām grūti priekš latviešiem kaut ko uztaisīt lai būtu mūsu-normālā latviešu valodā.Angli jau netaisa mūsu valodā viņi savā.Ir tik daudz forumu citās valodās nu lai tad tur arī bazarē.Visi smaiļiki kā tur tos sauc , tad uzstatījumi un vēl šis tas.Laikam jau tie LATVIEŠI MĒS TĀDI LĪDĒJI D......Ā ESAM. Es esmu ja latviešu forums tad lai dzīvo latviešu,ja kam vajag lai mācās lasīt latviski.Es dzīvoju Latvijā un gribu lai mums ir cienīgs latviešu forums un arī kārtīgs.Moderātoram jākontrolē ja kas miskastē.
                                                    AR CIEŅU ŽANIS!!!!!  ::

----------


## Vikings

Biedr Žani, pasaulē ik dienas parādās milzīgs daudzums informācijas par elektroniku. Neviens to visu latviski netulkos, tā kā ja vēlies tikt līdz jaunākajam - nāksies mācīties arī citas valodas. Ja Tu runā par foruma uzstādījumiem - lielākajai daļai cilvēku tie ir pierastāki angliski, jo cilvēki tomēr raksta arī ārzemju forumos un tajos prasīt lai viss ir latviski būtu absurds. Bet ja tomēr tik ļoti negribas mācīties angļu valodu - User Control Panel -> Board preferences un tur var izmainīt foruma valodu uz latvisko.

----------


## zanis

Pasaki kāpēc krieviem ir  pa krieviski.Jūs vienkārši nesapratāt mani vai mums nevar būt savs latviskais.Es nēesu pret valodas mācīšanos,bet kāpēc man savās mājās vai dzimtenē būtu jālasa angliski.Es  saprotu ka tas ir mūsu forums vai te arī var rakstīt ķīniešu valodā.Un jums pateiktu nu kas tur liels mācies ķīniešu.No krievijas tikām vaļā,ko tagad zem angļu mēles.Nu nezinu kā lai jums paskaidroju.Tad rakstam visu angliski un visiem piešķiram ka jāmāk obligāti angļu valoda un latviešu AIZMIRSTAM.pRIEKŠ KAM MUMS TĀ VAJADZĪGA.

----------


## JDat

Visu cieņu, bet kas te par nacionāltūdalismu? Nu un ka uzstādījumi un speclietas forumā ir angļu mēlē? Mani tas nekrata. *Galvenais ka cilvēki komunicē latviski.* Tev tā nešķiet? Gribi lai viss būtu latīņu valodā? Laikam jau var, tikai jēga kāda, jo tagad zinātnes valoda ir angļu nevis latīņu. Ņemot vērā tavu entuāzismu, varētu piedāvāt tev iztulkot visus foruma angļu terminus latviski. Jautājums: Vai tu tulkosi, vai arī turpināsi pukstēt? Ne jau valoda šai forumā ir galvenais, bet gan zināšanas, ko var smelties.

PS: Google tulkotāju apguvi? Tagad vari to arī uzlabot, lai šis labāk tulkotu.

----------


## mehanikis

šim gan neredzu jēgu, es lasu latviski ja gribu, tā kā par vajadzīgo tēmu nav daudz LV valodā, ladu angļu, nu moins, lasi kur gribi, sanāk ka tagad visiem jātulko tev D

----------


## zanis

Labi lai šī tēma paliek,redzu ka kaut ko nesaprotat.Dzīvosim kā ir jo visiem ir labi paldies ka mani uzklausījāt,bet jēgu nesapratāt.Negribu ar jums te strīdēties .Gribu lai mēs viens otru cienam un forumā esam draugi.

----------


## Slowmo

Uhh, kā acīs griežas "pa krieviski". Pašam jau ar būtu jāizskauž šāds neglīts krieviskums.

----------


## guguce

Labāk jau ir, ja pēc nosaukuma saprot lietas būtību. Izglītībā noteikti. 
Ja mēs nezinām, tā ir viena lieta, bet 
ja nelietojam, tas jau ir bēdīgi. Padomājot tālāk- kāpēc krieviem būtu jāmācās...

----------


## tornislv

Nu paga! Latvija un latvieši ir tik maza un maz, ka mēs nevaram cerēt uz to, ka mūsu informācijas telpa būs tikpat piesātināta, kā lielo nāciju un ka latviski būs lasāms viss. Es uzskatu, ka tehnisko literatūru, jaunumus, patentus, atklājumus u.t.t. ir obligāti jālasa svešvalodās - es piemēram jūtu, ka man vairs nepietiek ar angļu, krievu un elementāro vācu, gribu vācu uzlabot un papildināt, kā arī uzsākt spāņu. Tomēr pēc tam par uzzināto ir jāmāk uzrakstīt vai izstāstīt latviski, lai nodrošinātu informatīvās vides attīstību. Diemžēl, jāsaka, daudzi mūsu urrāpatrioti, kas kategoriski nevēlas komunicēt citās valodās, arī latviski to dara nepārliecinoši, sestās klases pareizrakstības līmenī. Es domāju kad vot šitā te - vajag pa latviski!

----------


## guguce

''Latvieši ir tik maz'' - attaisnojums, lai nemācītu latviski? 
Tad nebūs vēl mazāk?

----------


## JDat

Guguce! Mēs te runājam par valsts valodas zināšanu problēmu vai par to kā runāt forumā? Te nav Saeimas plenārsēde vai tml. Anglisku terminu daudz? Kā ir ar krieviskiem terminiem? Uz priekšu! Tulkojiet, māciet, pielabojiet, ja varat.   ::  Kapacitors protams jāsauc tā kā pienākas, bet kā iztulkot PWM vai PLL? Bet nu ne jau burtiski, tā, lai ir labskanīgi, saprotami un vienkārši. Uz priekšu Guguce, Zanis! Parādiet kā sakartot valodu. Man svarīgāk ir saprast domu ko otrs saka forumā, nevis tēlos (P)Encelīnus visādus.

----------


## guguce

FAP - fāzes automātiskā pieskaņošana (PLL).
IPM - impulsu platuma modulācija (PWM).

Šeit vajadzētu nevis parādīt savu nezināšanu, bet 
izveidot sadaļu, kur katrs varētu ieteikt kāda jēdziena tulkojumu. 
To varētu izmantot arī valodas centrs. 

Nevis viena detaļa katrā veikalā saucas savādāk.

----------


## JDat

Paldies par tulkojumu. Padomāšu.

Kur ir problēma uztaisīt tēmu kurā rakstīt visu kas saistīts ar valodu?

----------


## Vikings

Nē, tas ir pakaļā. Situācija kā uz delnas - ieteiktais IPM latviskais saīsinājums sakrīt ar Inches Per Minute anglisko saīsinājumu. Pieņemot, ka kāds bariņš šo saīsinājumu izmantotu latviskā nozīmē, cits (pieņemu, ka nomācoši lielāks) izmantotu angliskā tad sāktos neskaidrības kad pirmā bara biedri runātos ar pārējiem. Pie tam pašam latvietim tas jauktu prātu kad lasītu tekstu ar līdzīgiem saīsinājumiem citā valodā. Kā jau kāds teica - mūsu ir par maz lai mēs justos kā varena tehnikas lielvalsts. Pa to laiku kamēr domāt tulkojumus vispārpieņemtiem terminiem, ir vērts drīzāk pamācīties ko jaunu. Rezumē - esmu par PWM, PLL, FPGA u.c. atstāšanu savās vietās.

----------


## guguce

Ar collām jau daudz nemēram, bet strīdos rodas patiesība. 
Bet šo jau jāliek citā tēmā.

----------


## kaspich

Žani - atbalstu Tavus centienus. atbalstu, ja norādīsi foruma dalībniekiem [un arī pats ievērosi] uz valodas nepilnībām un kļūdām. Šajā tēmā man visvairāk patika vārds 'entuāzisms'. KAS TAS IR????????

----------


## JDat

> Šajā tēmā man visvairāk patika vārds 'entuāzisms'.


 Tas tāds melnā humora jaunvārds ko pa laikam lietojam ikdienā. Moiša Študmans iemācīja.   ::

----------


## zanis

Sveicināti kolēģi!!!!!

Jūs mani nesapratāt, es neprasu no jums tīru latviešu valodu!!!!! Bet mana doma bija par to ka reģistrēties man bija jālasa angliski.Vēl citi punkti ir angliski bet nu ko lai ir kā ir,jo es esmu gados 59.Man tagad mācīties angļu ,vācu un kādas tur vēl nu piedodiet.Es mēģinu tikt tai elektronikai līdz,nevaru noķert,jūs prasāt no manis valodas.Jā, jūs esat jauni, to varat ,kad būsiet kā es tad domāsiet citādi.Tad jau prasiet vecai tantiņai lai viņa mācās angļu,jo drīz būs šeit viss angliski.Jāpadomā arī par tiem kas par jums ir vecāki un nevajag salīdzināt ar jauniem.Padomā, nāksi vecāks un arī tev daudz kas atkritīs,vairs tā neņemsies.Sāksi runāt tāpat kā es un varbūt kādu vēl pamācīsi kurš tevi pasūtīs vienu māju tālāk.Neaizmirsti pienāks tas vecums arī tev!!!!!!! Tad varēsi papriecāties!!!!! Šeit jūs varat runāt kā jums patīk es nēesmu pret.Man vienalga kā jūs rakstiet ,ar kļūdām vai bez, domu gājienu es saprotu.

----------


## JDat

Nu nav tas forums tik perfekts kā gribētos. Ir arī citas kļūdiņas forumā. Paķimerējoties taču var atrast Latviešu valodu. Svarīgi jau tas vien, ka ir cilvēki, kas iztulko pašu svarīgāko.

----------


## Isegrim

Žani!!! Mācīties nekad nav par vēlu. Kaut kādus angļu/vācu pamatus taču tev skolā ielika pirms 40 gadiem? Mazliet atkārto, mazliet piemācies klāt. Lai saprastu tehniskus tekstus galvenajos vilcienos, tev pilnīgi pietiek ar apm. 300 angļu valodas terminiem un vārdiem. Kā būsi ievērojis, foruma sabiedrība lieto specifisku _slengu_ un brīnišķīgi saprotas - nav jāiet pie ZA vārdulizētājiem ar prasību "radīt" tīri latvisku terminu. Vai tad ar _beidzēšanas_ _sāknēšanu_ nepietiek? Skujiņ' Vallija jau skaļruņa vietā skandalu ieviesa...  ::

----------


## ddff

> Bet mana doma bija par to ka reģistrēties man bija jālasa angliski.Vēl citi punkti ir angliski bet nu ko lai ir kā ir,jo es esmu gados 59.Man tagad mācīties angļu ,vācu un kādas tur vēl nu piedodiet.Es mēģinu tikt tai elektronikai līdz,nevaru noķert,jūs prasāt no manis valodas.


 Tas ir veel viens pieraadiijums tam, ka dziivojam mazaa zemiitee- viss foruma skelets ir aizguuts no taalu zemju bajaariem un latviskaas vajadziibas aiz matiem pievilktas klaat. Kas iztulkots, kas nee- tas jau administratoru zinjaa.
Tomeer, ja jau datortehnika tiek lietota un internets turklaat, tad tak kaadas valodu zinaashanas ir?
Un, galu galaa, ja ir veelme sekot jaunumiem elektronikaa, tad dzimtaa meele nebuus neko noderiiga, kaut krievu valoda buus jaalieto- lai gan, spriezhot peec mineetaa vecuma, ar to nevajadzeetu buut probleemaam.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> Žani!!! Mācīties nekad nav par vēlu.


 Pareizi!
Tas atgaadina anekdoti par viiru, kas 70 gadu vecumaa maaciijaas latiinju valodu. Kad shim jautaaja shiis valodas apguushanas jeegu muuzha nogalee, vinjsh teica, ka, iespeejams, peec naaves nonaaks paradiizee un tur, kaa zinaams, visi runaa latiiniski. Kad vinjam jautaaja, vai vinjsh nepieljauj iespeeju, ka vareeetu nenonaakt paradiizee, vinjsh atbildeeja- "Taadaa gadiijumaa man probleemu nebuus, jo vaacu valodu es jau protu"

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

> man probleemu nebuus, jo vaacu valodu es jau protu"


 Tad tas būs vecs žīds bijis    ::  .

----------


## guguce

Tad jāveido lielā sadaļa ''Pareizi apzīmējumi'', lai 
tur iekšā var izveidot sadaļas katram jēdzienam un detaļai atsevišķi. 
Klāt varētu likt arī shematiskos un blokshēmu apzīmējumus.
Savādāk būs viss vienā putrā   ::

----------


## JDat

Sāc ar vienu tematu (pamatforumā vai beztēmā, vienalga), tad jau redzēs kas no tā iznāks.

----------


## guguce

Vismaz vienu tēmu par kondensatoriem atceros. 
Kā pareizi saukt kaut ko ir bijis.

----------


## karloslv

> Tas ir veel viens pieraadiijums tam, ka dziivojam mazaa zemiitee- viss foruma skelets ir aizguuts no taalu zemju bajaariem un latviskaas vajadziibas aiz matiem pievilktas klaat.


 Vot šito attieksmi labāk mazāk - mēs esam mazi, mēs jau neko, tie lielie mūs apceļ. Forums darbojas uz phpBB dzinēja, kurš ir pilnīgi totāli demokrātiski open-source un jebkurš latvju bārenītis varēja un var piedalīties tā izstrādē. 

Ja doma bija, ka jālieto pašu produkti - atkal garām, jo pietiek mums velosipēdu izgudrotāju... tak foruma kods ir uzrakstīts un strādā, ir publisks un pieejams.

----------

